

Facebook blocked us and there's nothing we can do? - ErnestStefa

The content you&#x27;re trying to share includes a link that our security systems detected to be unsafe:<p>mosrri.com<p>Please remove this link to continue.
If you think you&#x27;re seeing this by mistake, please let us know.<p>We have no further information about what might be offending facebook. Our site is pure organic user generated content. We don&#x27;t do any special SEO tricks.<p>I got alot of users and they all cant share and do nothing on my website.<p>Hope someone could help me fix this, i reported many time and nothing, i also when trying to debug the issue via the facebook debugger gets error too.<p>Waiting for an answer.
======
jgrahamc
If I had to guess it's that the purpose of your site is to link to copies of
films. I'm guessing that this is copyright infringement.

------
mtmail
Come on. Your website links to dozens of shady hosting websites. You link to
illegal copies of movies which are currently in cinema and present those on
your homepage.

"Pure organic user generated content" doesn't protect you if your website's
purpose is to distribute movies illegally.

Edit: most content was created by username 'admin' so I call bullshit on 'user
generated'.

------
ErnestStefa
and if it is copyright why should it get blocked to facebook, when site is
clean and no trojans or spam.

